# Happy Birthday!!



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

It was Heaven's birthday on Sunday, she turned a year old!! 

I couldn't be happier with this girl, her personality is everything I could ever ask for in a dog...I just love her to bits  
About a month ago we went through a bad teenage phase (that we're THANKFULLY passed) and I thought my only option was to have her sheared down...well >.> AFTER the shaving I found out I could have used a simple solution to reduce to problem v.v; needless to say I won't be making an rash decisions like that anymore!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Princess Lucybug says *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *to Heaven!!!










Hope you ate some cake for me!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Happy fist birthday Heaven!! Hope there are many more wonderful years to come


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

She is very cute , sporting her new do...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

HB, Heaven!! Love the short ear look!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday cutie pie! Hope you have many, many more happy, healthy birthdays. Keith, I will bet she is loving being clipped down and not needing to be fussed over so much. It is hair. It will grow back! And the photos I see of her that do not get posted make it very obvious the feelings of affection are mutual. This little lady adores you! Good for my heart to see this!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the dog named Heaven! She is so sweet, hope her next year is filled with fun!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Heaven! *
:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:

Hope it was a magical day! Here's to many more.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Adorable!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!! arty2: She looks like a total sweetie!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Heaven!!!!!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Heaven! She is aptly named!


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!
This girl is such a delight and brings so much joy into our house and my life I love her so much!!

(and no one has to polite and compliment the clip XD it's god awful!!!)


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday Heaven! And Many more Birthdays to come!


----------

